# Помогите опознать аккордион



## FREYA (30 Мар 2010)

Вот есть такой инструмент известно только, что привезли его в 40х из италии


----------



## scottishbox (30 Мар 2010)

А что вам, собственно, еще хотелось бы о нем узнать? Марка написана, аккордеон довоенный, скорее всего двухголосый, если и представляет интерес, то только для коллекционеров.


----------



## FREYA (31 Мар 2010)

Да может ктонибудь про фирму знает. Ато гугл не помагает даже (


----------

